# Powerbook G4 12"- Comment le rendre plus performant



## lago (1 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Powerbook G4 12" 1GHZ 512Mo.
Le lecteur graveur m'a lâché (MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-816), je ne peux même plus rentrer un cd.
Je souhaiterai le changer et du même coup "booster" au maximum la mémoire et tout ce qui peut l'être.

Pouvez m'envoyer qques conseils des liens pour les pièces détachées ....


Merci d'avance et Bonne Année à tous......


----------



## Macuser 69 (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour ce qui est de la RAM du DD etc... va voir chez Macway
Sinon comme amélioration :Mettre plus de ram (1.5Go max sont reconnus si je me souviens bien)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

lago a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un Powerbook G4 12" 1GHZ 512Mo.
> Le lecteur graveur m'a lâché (MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-816), je ne peux même plus rentrer un cd.
> ...


 
pour un graveur externe, tu peux opter pour un modèle LaCie (j'en possède un de première génération, le premier graveur dvd double layer slim design by porsche du marché et payé une fortune), bien-sûr il y a d'autres marques, d'autres modèles...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Macuser 69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ce qui est de la RAM du DD etc... va voir chez Macway
> Sinon comme amélioration :Mettre plus de ram (1.5Go max sont reconnus si je me souviens bien)


 
ram extensible jusqu'à 1.256 Go... il me semble.


----------



## tony2 (4 Janvier 2008)

Pour le booster, ce n'est pas bien compliqué.

Tu ne peux jouer que sur la ram embarquée, donc dans ton cas je crois que le max est de 1256 MO. Sur la vitesse du disque qui à l'origine est de 4200 tours minute. Ce qui signifie le changer pour un 5400 voir 7200. Pour ces deux extensions, le mieux est à mon avis Macway.

Ensuite, il existe des graveurs double couche compatible avec l'iBook G4 "à part Ebay, je ne connais pas de site à te proposer".

Perso j'ai gonflé mon iBook G4 1,42 à 1,5 de ram, c'est déjà un sacré changement. Reste à changer mon disque, et je serais je pense aux anges.

Cordialement


----------

